# New forums and sub-forums!



## martygreene (Apr 14, 2006)

As you may have noticed, there are a few new forums and sub-forums here on Specktra!


Firstoff, in the MAC Chat  section of the site there are five new sub-forums, and two new forums:

MAC Live-Chat Corner - A place to post your experiances with MAC Live-chat and your questions about live-chat. You'll find transcripts of other members' chats here, along with inquiries about MAC live-chat. 
MAC Chat Australia, MAC Chat Europe, MAC Chat Asia, and MAC Chat Latin America- These are our new regional forums for discussion of MAC products, promotions, and launches specific to regions other than North America. Curious where there are events going on in your part of the globe? Want to know how much a MAC product is in your local currency? Have some information on a new collection exclusive to a geographical area? This is where to go for it! 
So You Would Like to be a Makeup Artist?- This is our new forum for discussion of all matters related to the makeup artist and working within the industry. Previously a sub-forum, these discussions now have their own full-fledged forum! Anything and everything having to do with becoming a Makeup artist. Lots of helpful information and discussion for those who wish to specifically become a MAC MA as well. Talk about what you stock in your kit, tips and tricks of the trade, licensure, and much more! 
Swatch Requests- Also a former MAC Chat sub-forum, now the all-new swatch request forum. Request swatches of products in this special forum. Please check the guidelines  for this forum carefully before posting. Requested swatches will be posted to the swatch gallery. Also check here for swatches of products from new MAC color stories. 

In addition to these new MAC Chat forums, there are a few others throughout the site. These include:

Pictureless FOTDs- For those of you who want to share your FOTD but don't have a photo! (sub-forum in the FOTD forum) 
Stash Stats & Storage- Surveys, comparisons, storage questions, and general chit-chat about your makeup stash. (sub-forum in the Traincase forum) 
Recent CCO Sightings- Share your local CCO 'finds'... for the budget shopper in all of us. (sub-forum in the Bargain Hunters forum) 
Stila- A calm corner for Stila addicts to chat about the brand. (sub-forum in the General Disscussion forum) 
We hope you check out these new forums, they are here for you!


----------

